# Probleme beim apache upgrade 2.0 nach 2.2

## Daimos

Mittlerweile ist ja der apache in Version 2.2 als stable markiert, leider funktionieren meine vhosts nicht mehr.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist die config mittlerweile aufgeteilt und das meiste liegt im vhost verzeichnis. Der "Default" host ist in /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/default_vhost.include drin und funktioniert auch wunderbar (liegt in /var/www/localhost/htdocs)

Sobald ich aber in der /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/00_default_vhost.conf meine üblichen vhost Einträge setze, bekomme ich auf allen domains (auch der Hauptdomain) nen 403. Ein Eintrag sieht folgendermaßen aus und lief mit dem 2.0er Apachen auch wunderbar:

<VirtualHost forum.daimos.de:80>

  ServerName forum.daimos.de:80

  ServerAlias forum.daimos.de *.forum.daimos.de

  DocumentRoot "/var/www/forum.daimos.de/htdocs"

</VirtualHost>

Hat jemand ne Idee, was ich falsch mache?

----------

## dertobi123

403? Fehlt in der Konfiguration deiner Vhosts ein <Directory>?

----------

## mueli

APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST" hast Du gesetzt? Vielleicht hat Dir ja etc-update nen Streich gespielt  :Wink: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

Definitiv fehlende <Directory> Direktiven. Ich bekam auch haufenweise 403er um die Ohren geworfen, nach dem Update auf apache-2.2

----------

## Daimos

Jo danke, es hat in der Tat ws mit dem <Directory> Geraffel zu tun. Habs noch nicht "sauber" laufen, weiss aber immerhin, wo der Fehler liegt.

Danke an alle!

----------

## toralf

Ich bin am besten damit gefahren, sämtliche Konfig-Dateien zu sichern, anschließend die originalen apache2-Konfig-Dateien (die nach dem Upgrade) entsprechend anzupassen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Ich bin am besten damit gefahren, sämtliche Konfig-Dateien zu sichern, anschließend die originalen apache2-Konfig-Dateien (die nach dem Upgrade) entsprechend anzupassen.

 

ja, da kann ich nur zustimmen. Beim letzten Update hat mir viel Zeit erspart.

----------

